# Glorifying God - How to?



## Pilgrim Standard (May 14, 2012)

Given, our Chief and Highest end is to Glorify God and Fully to Enjoy Him forever.

So, what has motivated you the most to Glorify God?
Any particular verses or passages, sermons, books, quotes etc. that have either renewed or increased your hearts desire to Glorify God?
The more I realize the awesome goodness, righteousness, holiness, and purity of our God, the more I desire to Glorify Him in everything I do. The longer I walk with our God the more a desire to glorify Him is the new source of my hearts pleasure. Truly the pleasure of the heart of God's children is Glorifying Him. This is an inseparable single truth.


----------



## davenporter (May 14, 2012)

The gospel motivates me to glorify God. That WHILE I hated God, God the Father elected me, sent His Son to live a perfect life accomplishing righteousness imputed to me and die a brutal death and bear my sins and the wrath of God as a propitiation to cover me, resurrected me giving me a new heart and putting His Spirit inside me, changing my desires so I can repent and believe on Christ and so I can obey Father God. Wow, that motivates me to worship God.

And God's attributes, who God is, I could go on and on about Him. The righteous Judge, the sovereign King, Savior.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 14, 2012)

That is very beautiful Benjamin. Thank you.
The gospel and God's attributes compel us to glorify God. 

In what ways has God caused you to glorify Him?
I guess there are two questions I have asked. How have we glorified God of late, and what has motivated us to Glorify God.


----------



## kappazei (May 14, 2012)

This is such a sanctifying question to meditate on. 
1. For coming into my life.
2. My family history. How God brought my family out of Japan, first, my Dad before WW2 and in 1970 and how both my parents and I started following Jesus as a result of the immigration. 
3. For placing my wife and I into a church where we're finding emotional healing. 
4. For filling my life with friends and teaching me how to nurture friendships.
5. For giving me a wife who loves Jesus and who sticks with me.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 14, 2012)

Bob, those are wonderful things and cause me to rejoice in the Lord along side of you. Truly he is worthy to be Glorified.
In what ways does our great Father cause to you Glorify Him when you meditate upon his goodness? He certainly fills our hearts with joy unspeakable doesn't he. Thank you for sharing these wonderful things.


----------



## Scott1 (May 15, 2012)

> 1 Corinthians 10:31
> 
> 
> 
> 31 Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.


.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 15, 2012)

Scott1 said:


> > 1 Corinthians 10:31
> > 31 Whether therefore ye eat, or drink, or whatsoever ye do, do all to the glory of God.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J. Dean (May 15, 2012)

I give glory to God because of His salvation through the finished work of Christ on the cross.

I show that glory in living my life-albeit imperfectly-under the lordship of Christ.


----------



## kappazei (May 15, 2012)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> In what ways does our great Father cause to you Glorify Him


? To glorify Him by offering my heart and mind and strength each day and each hour so I may walk humbly before Him. Doing the right thing when the convenient thing to do is to let it slide. 

Finding joy in this life that He has given me. If I may quote Chesterton,"The secret of life is laughter and humility." 

These days, I'm learning that forgiving others is not just a Christian duty, but it glorifies God.

---------- Post added at 03:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------


----------



## Beau Michel (May 31, 2012)

Galatians 1:4 Who gave himself for our sins.Romans 6:23,but the free gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord.Romans 5:8 but God shows his love for us in that while we were yet sinners Christ died for us.Roman 6:2How can we who died to sin still live in it.


----------



## Beau Michel (May 31, 2012)

We glorify God everytime we give ourselves in love to our neighbors John 15:13.When we sacrifice our will by doing his will,and keeping His commandments(which are not grievous.)


----------



## Miss Marple (May 31, 2012)

How about worship (public and private).

Also mortifying sin.


----------

